

Mathmatical Reading List - soitgoes
http://www.maths.cam.ac.uk/undergrad/admissions/readinglist.pdf

======
tokenadult
Here's another good one:

<http://olympiads.win.tue.nl/imo/books.html>

After edit: It would be a kindness for a curator here to correct the spelling
error in the submission title, for ease of searching HN.

